# Bash at the Beach IV, dates.



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Dayuuuum, seems like yesterday, we were all hangin' at Kitty Hawk. JimnVa. just asked if the bash was planned for this year, yeap, we are gonna do it again, plus it is gonna be even better this year. Got a few surprises in store for the hardy crew that braves the sometimes icy winds.

Well guys the dates for the bash at the beach will be . . . December 7th, 8th and 9th. My prediction for this years event is warm weather, good friends and a killer Trout bite on Saturday.

Just a little update about the Rusty Ritz. The "powers to be' announced they were gonna close the trailer park, heavy sigh. But wisdom prevailed over greed and the verdict was reversed. Charlies family trailer park lives on. Sooooo, we updated the Rusty Ritz by putting a Pretty new 33ft. Cherokee with a big slide on the lot. What a good move, it's like a palace, sooo this year we have new digs for the bash. Plus, they have a common space at the park known as the "Sand Box" which I think we can use for the Bash, which will give us a nice large lot for the fun. Might even have a band this year, yeeeeHaaaaw.

Thanks to everyone who has been to the Bash at the Beach in the past, it is the highlight of my year. It has grown from a few to a bunch. Attendance last year was amazing, dayum good bunch of folks. The folks from Pier and Surf that attend this event are the true core of the wonder family that Sandflea has created and it is a joy to be able to host this crowd. I have made friends at the Bash that will last a life time. Sooooo, if you have never made the Bash and would like to make a few friends, please join us. 

We missed some of the Old crew and added a lot of new "Crew". Hat80, Shaggy, Anthony Mapcaster and the rest from Bash 1, hope ya'll can make it this year.

Looking forward to the Bash at the Beach round IV. If you are planning to attend please post a quick line or two, it will help in the food planning.

PS If you have never had the pleasure of dining with the Asian Connection Chefs, you have missed a true dining experience.

PSS Maybe this year Sandflea will catch a fish, you never know it could happen. lol


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

We'll be there. Maybe this year, I'll bring the Mrs. back down. See you then.. can't wait.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Good deal Cliff, just sent a flurry of emails out at work and it looks like I'm in the clear. See ya there for another memorable occasion.

Oh yeah, bring on the cat!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ya know I ain't missin this one Cliff. BTW, sorry I have not come by to visit.....the fish in my neck of the 'woods' have kept me busy.

BTW - tell the Mayor, Linus and Grill SGT I said hi, and can't wait to see them @ Rusty Ritz IV.


BTW - your son's RRIII T-shirt is a hit....wear it at least every time I have a line in the water.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Pretty work Guys, we have a core group forming. Can't wait to see everyone again.

Hey Clay, did you make it to the big bash this past weekend at Rockahock?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Wilber said:


> Pretty work Guys, we have a core group forming. Can't wait to see everyone again.
> 
> Hey Clay, did you make it to the big bash this past weekend at Rockahock?


No, actually I was down your way scouting yak launching spots. Didn't see your truck in the drive way or I woulda stopped in. Saw the new mobile home. Looked nice.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

The new motor home is the "Rollin' Ritz", havin' a blast with it. Yeap, we were at the beach last weekend, number 2 Wilber was at home.

If'n ya get to the beach stop by and we'll blow the froth off a couple.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Wilber,

Obviously, my reason for asking about *Bash at the Beach IV* was so that I wouldn't miss it. I've already scheduled the condo in Nags Head as a "Jim's Fishing Weekend" for the Bash dates. Thanks for getting back to me so quickly!

You can also add Catman32 (Eric) and Melissa to the list. They had already confirmed with me even before I'd sent you a PM. This is definately an *"attend once and you'll never miss it again" *type of event. Thanks for keeping the string (now at #4) alive and growing. See you again in December!!

Jim


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Pretty work jim and company, see ya at the beach.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I have my BashIII-05 tee on now.That makes the 07 event number 5(or else my t-shirt is wrong)......anyway since I'm getting a few holes in my favorite piece of clothing ,I'll be planning on getting there.It's really a great get-together.Glad to hear all is well with the Wilber clan....the R


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Count me in and I'll bring the fake beer in the green can. Now iffn they would just make some fake Wild Turkey, I'd fit right in.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Kenmefish said:


> Count me in and I'll bring the fake beer in the green can. Now iffn they would just make some fake Wild Turkey, I'd fit right in.


Dont worry Ken, you always fit in and are the only one to wake up without a headache th next morning...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Wilber said:


> The new motor home is the "Rollin' Ritz", havin' a blast with it. Yeap, we were at the beach last weekend, number 2 Wilber was at home.
> 
> If'n ya get to the beach stop by and we'll blow the froth off a couple.


Will do.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

the rhondel said:


> I have my BashIII-05 tee on now.That makes the 07 event number 5(or else my t-shirt is wrong)......anyway since I'm getting a few holes in my favorite piece of clothing ,I'll be planning on getting there.It's really a great get-together.Glad to hear all is well with the Wilber clan....the R


You're right! Just goes to show that we had such a good time last year that we can't even remember what number it was!! LOL

Jim


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Leave it to R to find the error in my math. I guess it's number 5 after all, last year's event is still kind of a blurr. Thanks for watching me buddy. Luckily I haven't done the shirts yet.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey teo, is this the one you were tellin me about where your buddy i forget his name who cooks some of the meanest forean short ribs is cooking at???? I will surely not miss em, those ribs were incredbileopcorn:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

This is it. You should come down.


----------



## Bro (Jun 18, 2007)

*Nice to hear from you again Wilber!*

Made it the last 2 years. There's no way I'm letting this year's slipping away. Short ribs will be served!! 

Hai_ (Teo's Bro)


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Teo and Al do have it going on when it comes to cookin... 
I'll drop by and say hello for sure,and will bring Tater to clean out all the hotdogs...  jk..
Will try to pick up something at spirits store,and shrimp store that will please all...


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Glad all can make it, Looking forward to event. The AC is always up on their game when in comes to grub. The cooking rigs will be better this year. Plus we are gonna have live music. should be a hoot.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Winston gonna be around? I have not seen him in about 2 years. Believe he went to FLA last year.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*T-Shirts..........*

my favorite T!










wonder how #1 son is gonna top that one?

Folks new and old...if ya don't come fer Wilber's hospitality and the fun @ the Ritz...come fer the shirts!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Ya know Al, my mom always told me to "Surround myself with compitant people". Soooo, no. 1 Wilber has total freedom of design with the shirt, there is no telling what he will do. But, it will be cool and I'll post an image when he gets it.


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

I was too worn out to pack it up and head in from the beach last year. I'll make sure to save some energy for this year. I'll be there.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> Well guys the dates for the bash at the beach will be . . . December 7th, 8th and 9th. My prediction for this years event is warm weather, good friends and a killer Trout bite on Saturday.



remember that day...zigged instead of stayed our arse @ the Ritz!

how many did Linus and you wind up catchin?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

reeled_out said:


> I was too worn out to pack it up and head in from the beach last year. I'll make sure to save some energy for this year. I'll be there.



does worn out mean ya stayed drunk?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> does worn out mean ya stayed drunk?


If that aint th pot calling th kettle LOL


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

I cant wait, count me in..... Hai's short ribs are the chit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG dood. Case of heniken on me Hai. I remember from Avon, u like Henis I bring U a case bro. Keep cookin the best there is:beer: :beer:


----------



## Bro (Jun 18, 2007)

Sea2aeS said:


> I cant wait, count me in..... Hai's short ribs are the chit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG dood. *Case of heniken on me Hai*. I remember from Avon, u like Henis I bring U a case bro. Keep cookin the best there is:beer: :beer:


Thank you, Brent. Glad you liked the ribs! And glad you'll be with us at this year's event too.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Looking forward to the food, fun and fellowship, oh yeah and hangover.

Al, lost count on the Trout, not over the limit though. We threw back any under 18 inches. The best thing about the whole deal was the next morning Cdog even caught one.


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> does worn out mean ya stayed drunk?


Those Bloody Mary's on the beach were killer.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Wiber*

As Jim said Shooter, Mel and I will be there. We wouldnt miss it for the world.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

so wheres this going down.... it helps if i knew now to put in for it at work as soon as possible....


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

The Rusty Ritz is located in Kitty Hawk NC. The fishing will stretch from Crolla to Hatteras inlet.


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

I'M BAAAACK !!! Been a long year rebuilding a buddy of mines townhouse that was at the bash last year and now we are back in action and fishing more than we used too !! We have created a " Fishing room " at the house with @ 20 rods on the wall and a dozen or so more on the floor. Built a rigging table thats killer !! There is no space left to expand except out to the beaches !! Looking forward to the bash this year and I'll let you know what we are bringing for the feast and refreshments . Looking forward to seeing everyone out on the beaches !


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BULLDAWG said:


> I'M BAAAACK !!! Been a long year rebuilding a buddy of mines townhouse that was at the bash last year and now we are back in action and fishing more than we used too !! We have created a " Fishing room " at the house with @ 20 rods on the wall and a dozen or so more on the floor. Built a rigging table thats killer !! There is no space left to expand except out to the beaches !! Looking forward to the bash this year and I'll let you know what we are bringing for the feast and refreshments . Looking forward to seeing everyone out on the beaches !


wassup BD...ready ta part take in " What the heck did I just eat?" from us A/C cooks?


Don't werry we'll make sure what ever ya ate was either spayed or neutered first.......yeah I'm a Bob Barker fan


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

The A/C's did some amazing things with Monkey last year !! I'm thinking I might just bring my 6' propane BBQ trailer with me behind the jeep this year so we can stuff the stripers and throw them on there whole !!!! Some marinated jalepeno's and some fresh grilled pineapple to go with the monkey , Dawg , and Rat on a Stick ! Bon Appetite !!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I am bringing my Pop on Dec 10th, a little late but you guys should be plenty woarmed up by then......10th-14th


----------

